# UFO propulsion, my take on it...



## RWS (Jun 30, 2020)

OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.

I tend to write long thoughts in a text file, and save it in notepad for posterity, but my new nature is to post in sentences.

So, the thing is, I may have wrote this, but back then I was usually wasted beyond belief with things other than alcohol.

So this could either be me, or maybe it was something i copied to figure out later...

Either way, I really agree with everything said... So it had to be me!


This is about UFO's, and why they sometimes glow, and sometimes don't.

The moon thing, I don't really believe, but it's just showing that it can happen and why....

OK, ready? I'm going to post the notepad text file that I have. Please read it through, and I really do want to hear your thoughts about it. It's "to be continued", but what I'm centering on is why UFO's sometimes glow and sometimes not. Aw fuck, I can't believe I'm posting this, but please read it through before you flame me. 

It could have been somebody else, but yeah, it sounds like me. I'm probably guilty. 





> When UFO's are in a visible state, they use standard anti-gravity methods to stay afloat and move about our atmosphere, in a manner that is explainable. IE, they move in ways that are possible.
> 
> When UFO's enter a "hyper" mode, they leave the "reality" that we perceive, and can then move in ways that seem impossible. However, in that mode, they create a plasma in our physical world. And we see them as a bright light, instead of a physical ship. In that hyper mode, they can travel through matter. The hyper mode means that they enter a phase where our physical universe does not apply to them. Gravity, mass, time... does not apply. They can go straight through the earth without digging a hole, enter the ocean without making a splash, and travel wherever they want instantaneously. They can also use that mode to abduct a human and make him/her travel through walls and roofs. But in that mode, they create a plasma to an observer. Because they are pushing away our atmosphere so fast that it lights up, like lightning.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 30, 2020)

Just say No to drugs.


----------



## RWS (Jul 1, 2020)

But it may have gave me clarity... no?


----------



## RWS (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 1, 2020)

So there are holes that we can make, and if we can shift them, they can be magical.

And there's things that are beyond our imagination. That would be magical to us.


----------



## RWS (Jul 2, 2020)

ETUFO's would be magical to us. 

Eventually they will be shown to be real. And it's gonna mess up a lot of people. Religions, politics, economies, etc... they're all gonna get messed up when the truth is revealed. 

We need to prepare for that. It will happen in our lifetimes, I hope. What will happen at that point, I cannot figure. But mass panic is for sure. 

Hoard toilet paper!


----------



## RWS (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Just say No to drugs.


Your response was as expected. Not very intelligent, a knee-jerk response to my past drug use. And some other idiot liked it as well! 

I was hoping for something with substance in the replies. So, thanks for nuttin asshole.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 2, 2020)

RWS said:


> OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> 
> I tend to write long thoughts in a text file, and save it in notepad for posterity, but my new nature is to post in sentences.
> 
> ...


I have peer reviewed this and find it accurate

We have consensus 

The science is settled


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 2, 2020)

RWS said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Just say No to drugs.
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.  I still recommend that you stay off drugs, and apparently you have been doing that.  Maybe if you stay off drugs you can add to what you wrote and come up with a science fiction story.


----------



## RWS (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Thank you for that, I don't do drugs anymore. I do not like the ganja and haven't done so since 19. Now I just smoke cigars and have vodka or beer at times.   I am Cuban, and I smoke really good stogies!

But you're right, I could have added to that back then. But I'm kind of without ways to go without further scientific knowledge. I'm hoping, if anyone likes it, that they can add to the ideas. That's why I put it out there after so many years. 

Use it, and give more ideas, please...


----------



## RWS (Jul 3, 2020)

And when you think of the moon... think this...


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 3, 2020)

RWS said:


> And when you think of the moon... think this...


----------



## RWS (Jul 4, 2020)

UC, if that's you, nice to see you!

We always seem to come around.


----------



## RWS (Jul 4, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > And when you think of the moon... think this...


 Think this


----------



## RWS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 5, 2020)

So for those who watched the card trick that I posted earlier, it seems like magic, right?

Earlier civilizations would probably regard the magician as a god.

But given our knowledge today, we know that it is a trick. And no matter how incredible it is, it is a trick, the guy does not have magical powers.... We all understand that. And btw, I can do that trick. And so can you.

However, in the past, things that are unknown are regarded as "gods". Including any technology that was new to them. They were fooled by many tricksters that wanted to create followers to get money, and therefore power.


----------



## RWS (Jul 5, 2020)

RWS said:


> And when you think of the moon... think this...


----------



## RWS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 9, 2020)

This guy's friggin great!


----------



## the other mike (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

wow, that's fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

If you like Micheal Jackson...


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

he's thriller...


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

Here's my version of Billy Joel, Got To Begin Again. 

Very important song to me. 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/71ebf9878a2


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

Navy Pilot Was 'Pretty Weirded Out' by Encounter with Unidentified Object in 2004
					

The Defense Department had a secret program to investigate reports of unidentified flying objects – and former military participants in the program say they had a stunning encounter with one back in




					www.livescience.com


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)

The video they have is unbelievable. It's something that is hard to disprove. 

And there's two more, after that. That are unreal...


----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 11, 2020)

How do you spell eggh hi? Do i have it right? Eccchi maybe?

Because however it's spelled, it's gotta be used! Friggin classic, and it's all Eddie.

Ecch hi!


----------



## RWS (Jul 11, 2020)

Video: ‘Look at That Thing!’ U.S. Navy Jet Encounters Unknown Object
					

A video shows an encounter between a Navy F/A-18 Super Hornet and an unknown object. It was released by the Defense Department's Advanced Aerospace Threat Identification Program.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Note that he says there's a whole fleet of them...

Ecch hi!


----------



## RWS (Jul 11, 2020)

This video only shows one, but in fact there were dozens.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2020)

RWS said:


> So for those who watched the card trick that I posted earlier, it seems like magic, right?
> 
> Earlier civilizations would probably regard the magician as a god.
> 
> ...



You've heard of Clarke's three laws perhaps?





__





						Clarke's three laws - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






_When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is possible, he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is impossible, he is very probably wrong._
_The only way of discovering the limits of the possible is to venture a little way past them into the impossible._
*Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.*


----------



## RWS (Jul 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > So for those who watched the card trick that I posted earlier, it seems like magic, right?
> ...


Absolutely, and what is shown in that video, and a couple more that I will show you, is not magic. Can't happen. It has to be technology that we can't explain yet.


----------



## RWS (Jul 12, 2020)

This should cover the 3 Navy videos released. At least in parts. But.... wow!


----------



## RWS (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Jul 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > So for those who watched the card trick that I posted earlier, it seems like magic, right?
> ...


THIS is magic... 


UFO's are not...


----------



## RWS (Jul 12, 2020)

That's real science that we have yet to comprehend. We need to accept these ideas so we can let our minds flow in ways that are not now very acceptable. Instead of being made fun of, we should be able to follow these ideas with respect, instead of ridicule. 

It's changed now, because Navy pilots can now report UFO's without fear of retribution. Let's see where that goes. 

But it's just things that we've been reporting since Sumerian times in 4000 BC.  And drawing in caves since 12,000 BC. Same shit.


----------



## RWS (Jul 14, 2020)

It's stuff we should now about.


----------



## Mello711 (Jul 19, 2020)

I myself have also felt that the LAW of needing water and oxygen To have life is very restrictive to the possibilities of the universe. There is so much that we don’t know. Let’s not shut the door too soon on things


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 19, 2020)

RWS said:


> OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> 
> I tend to write long thoughts in a text file, and save it in notepad for posterity, but my new nature is to post in sentences.
> 
> ...


I want some of what you're smoking.


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

That's funny! And expected! 

But have you seen the videos?


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

Yep, those are UFOs, Navy says about 3 videos of strange sightings
					

The U.S. Navy doesn't know exactly what the "unidentified aerial phenomena" seen in the videos are.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## RWS (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, I am the person who will bring you truths. 

You may not like them, but they will be truths. 

I am the prophet that was made by Jesus. I was told. 

I don't need anything from you.


----------



## RWS (Jul 23, 2020)

Mello711 said:


> I myself have also felt that the LAW of needing water and oxygen To have life is very restrictive to the possibilities of the universe. There is so much that we don’t know. Let’s not shut the door too soon on things


I totally agree, there's other ways of creating life outside of water and oxygen. And even still, water and oxygen are abundant in the universe. There's so many ways that it can happen, even outside of modern science, that to deny it requires religion.


----------



## RWS (Jul 23, 2020)

The question is, can ET's travel here? 

That's the real question.


----------



## RWS (Jul 23, 2020)

To answer that question, we need to look at serious stuff, in a serious manner. 

I'll be willing to do that.


----------



## RWS (Jul 23, 2020)

Watch this for modern videos...









						Yep, those are UFOs, Navy says about 3 videos of strange sightings
					

The U.S. Navy doesn't know exactly what the "unidentified aerial phenomena" seen in the videos are.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




I will show you ancient pictures after, that equate. And more ancient stories and pictures that tell the same thing, and form the basis of modern religions.


----------



## RWS (Jul 23, 2020)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1287/1481/articles/11_765x.progressive.jpg?v=1566453774


----------



## RWS (Jul 24, 2020)

Thats a "god" inside a circle that flies...

And it is the basis of our religions.

Jeez. I can give a lot more, just let me know...


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

So the Navy has said that the UFO's they tracked are actually UFO's. That's done. For real. They don't know what it is, but it's real.

Today, they said new info will be released to the public. Because they are flying all over US military bases... 

Did everyone catch that? The video I'm going to post is OLD. 2015... They said there is new things that they are going to release! I can't wait!









						Pentagon to release new details of UFO encounters to public - CNN Video
					

The Pentagon will release new information surrounding UFO encounters for the public to see. CNN's Tom Foreman reports.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

He said there's a whole fleet of them... There were so many more than on this video!

The Pentagon is gonna release more information soon, i hope!!!!


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Pentagon to release new details of UFO encounters to public - CNN Video
					

The Pentagon will release new information surrounding UFO encounters for the public to see. CNN's Tom Foreman reports.




					www.cnn.com
				




so there's the news today that it's gonna happen... I can't wait..


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 1, 2020)

OL #1 will get'em ! Show them furrners some 'merikan technilogikals !


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, you know, you're just making fun of something the gov't is taking seriously.

Why are you making fun?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 1, 2020)

RWS said:


> OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> 
> I tend to write long thoughts in a text file, and save it in notepad for posterity, but my new nature is to post in sentences.
> 
> ...


/—-/ The fact you don’t remember having written this has me LOL.


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

There's some serious shit happening, that the US (and other countries) are seriously worried about. Serious transgressions in US airspace and also very highly sensitive airspace in the MidEast. 

It's being reported as of last year (late 2019) with no penalties for reporting. But previously, military members had to be confidential because of penalties and they were afraid of repercussions, so let's see what the new stuff this year has to offer.  This is a new paradigm!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> ...



Why? What's wrong?


(oh oh) I feel a fight comin.... 

Why does everyone wanna fight with me?!? I'm just trying to be friendly and smart!


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

You probably weren't born when I wrote that. So forgive me for not remembering that many years and arguments ago. But somehow, I kept it, and just recently found it. 

Is that ok with you?


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2019/09/18/those-ufo-videos-are-real-navy-says-please-stop-saying-ufo/
		


That was a few years ago...


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Pentagon to release new details of UFO encounters to public | CNN
					

The Pentagon will release new information surrounding UFO encounters for the public to see. CNN's Tom Foreman reports.




					www.cnn.com
				




That was yesterday. FYI, what happened in between is that they allowed US NAVY pilots to report without fear of retribution. So it will be interesting to see what has happened since.

We just gotta wait for it...


----------



## gipper (Aug 1, 2020)

It seems the US government is changing it’s public statements regarding UFOs. I wonder why they would do this now.


'Not made on this earth:' Top-secret Pentagon UFO task force reportedly expected to reveal some findings


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

gipper said:


> It seems the US government is changing it’s public statements regarding UFOs. I wonder why they would do this now.
> 
> 
> 'Not made on this earth:' Top-secret Pentagon UFO task force reportedly expected to reveal some findings


I wonder too.

It's going to cause a lot of religious and political confusion if they're shown to be true. That's why it'll never happen. But they do recognize a threat over military bases. And not just in the US, but all over the world, if you follow the reports. The important thing is that they target nuclear bases. There's so many reports of UFO's over areas that house nukes.


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

But this has been happening for over 70 years... 

Does everyone know the American hero Gordon Cooper?


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

He's one of my heroes, and after flying around the earth in orbit, he has an incredible story to tell when he was stationed at an AF base... 

Listen to him.... This is a short version, but he starts that particular story at about 1:31 of the video! Please watch and listen! This is friggin Gordon Cooper!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 1, 2020)

RWS said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


/——/ Uhhh, I don’t remember if I wrote that answer, but it looks like my writing style, so maybe I did- but don’t know for sure...


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

So who's ready to say that Gordon Cooper was senile during that interview?!?

I want to hear that!!!!


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


What's wrong?

I'm being honest there, what problem do you have?!?

You wanna fight?l


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

Figured you, coward...   Hwen Dan...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 1, 2020)

RWS said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


/——/ Maybe I already answered you- but I don’t remember.


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

/——/  How about, you're an asshole?


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm just saying, i don't remember saying it...  
/——/ Butt....  it's quite obvious.... you're an asshole!
The biggest one ever!


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

I gotta give one thing... trust me I'm gonna kick your ass.

But one thing...  *The goal of socialism is communism.*

That's true, and communism has never existed (except in trial islands which failed). The countries considered communist, are actually socialist. And they will never let the power go... Communism cannot exist, due to greed.


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

But otherwise, you're a frittata in this conversation.









						Frittata League GIF - Frittata League Retard - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				




yī dà tuó dà biàn


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

He has to mess with my big bamboo!



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/AkieTwe5J567UOoKljnNDvM8S9RujUCf


----------



## RWS (Aug 1, 2020)

RWS said:


> He's one of my heroes, and after flying around the earth in orbit, he has an incredible story to tell when he was stationed at an AF base...
> 
> Listen to him.... This is a short version, but he starts that particular story at about 1:31 of the video! Please watch and listen! This is friggin Gordon Cooper!


OMG i watched it again... it's so good! So true... I love Gordon Cooper! He is the man...


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

He's got the big bamboo!


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 2, 2020)

RWS said:


> Well, you know, you're just making fun of something the gov't is taking seriously.
> 
> Why are you making fun?


War on poverty
War on drugs
War on turra
War on space


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

ur missin war on religion


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

The Pentagon Released U.F.O. Videos. Don’t Hold Your Breath for a Breakthrough. (Published 2020)
					

On Monday, the Department of Defense formally released three Navy videos that contain “unidentified aerial phenomena.” Enthusiasts were encouraged, though there was nothing new.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

Will UFO's mess with your religion?


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

We get to God..... 

And I will play the original gods. 

This is not new news to me. It's something that's been waiting to happen....


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

And the Sumerians have been saying it since 4000 BC.

And I can fuck up any quote, for every false religion that came from them....


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

I am En.Ki


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

32 level


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

I have the sword.


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

THey won't take it from me, nor next level, because I can't believe in god....

I have to worry about that in a few years.


----------



## RWS (Aug 2, 2020)

you wanna see the sword?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2020)

RWS said:


> you wanna see the sword?


Me thinks thou hast fallen off thy wagon.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 3, 2020)

so--they travel all this way to--------------not make contact????!!!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 3, 2020)

RWS said:


> I am En.Ki



I had an en ki once, shit my brains out.

You're definitely tapped (under 50-60 y/o's prob don't get that term) However I admire and relate to certifiably insane, keep posting.


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > you wanna see the sword?
> ...


LOL! I'm serious....


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)

harmonica said:


> so--they travel all this way to--------------not make contact????!!!


Well, if you consider ancient alien theory, they have been making contact for millennia. We just call them "gods". 

Even still, if that's wrong, and they are a modern phenomenon, what kind of contact can be made? A scientist cannot talk to an ant in the colony he/she is studying. Just observes, learns about the environment and life cycle, and sometimes plucks a few out for dissection or tracing. We're nowhere near close to be able to have communication with a species advanced enough to get here. It's like a scientist talking to an ant...


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)

What is important to know is that the gov't has continued UFO research even after saying that Project Blue Book would be terminated. It's just been more secret. 

But now, the previous director of UFO research resigned in 2017 due to lack of cooperation from the gov't, and has proceeded to pursue the subject as a citizen. The Pentagon UFO program has continued since then, changing their name, and the Navy has admitted that the leaked videos are true UFO's (meaning that they don't know what they are). Sightings over military bases are rampant, and well-regarded people are coming forward.

So last year, under pressure, the Navy released new procedures for personnel to report UFO sightings without worrying about repercussions that would previously discourage them from reporting. 

Now, we have this new revelation that some information will be de-classified. I don't know what that will be. I'm being cautiously optimistic, because obviously they're not going to release info that affects national security, and they probably don't want panic.... 

But here's another 2 news reports of the proceedings, take from it what you will...  

The important thing to realize, is that this is no laughing matter anymore. We want to know what they are, especially if they are other countries that have leap-frogged us in technology. 



			Pentagon's secret, defunct UFO-hunting program may still exist
		










						No Longer in Shadows, Pentagon’s U.F.O. Unit Will Make Some Findings Public (Published 2020)
					

For over a decade, the program, now tucked inside the Office of Naval Intelligence, has discussed mysterious events in classified briefings.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)

Here's my take on it...

If they are technology from another government, then we're in serious trouble... Because the tech is something that we're nowhere capable of understanding, and fuggetabout dealing with it... We're in trouble! We have to hope it's an ally.

If they are technology from another planet, then maybe there's something we can learn.

I wouldn't think they would travel this distance just to kill us all, they could have done it already if so. I don't know how we could communicate with them, but maybe we can get some metal to analyze and learn something. And hopefully for the advance of humanity, and not for military purposes.

There's a couple of other options, including spiritual or that they're "humans from the future" travelling back in time, but those are on the back-end for me and still joke-material.

Either way, there's something going on... it can't be denied anymore. Our government just has to figure out what it is.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2020)

RWS said:


> OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> 
> I tend to write long thoughts in a text file, and save it in notepad for posterity, but my new nature is to post in sentences.
> 
> ...


Drugs are bad.


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago... I came across it a couple of days ago.
> ...


Thanks. Keep reading.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 3, 2020)

RWS said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


No.


----------



## RWS (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Aug 4, 2020)

Dang, that's was Mal shoulda said to Jayne in Firefly at some point... That woulda been hysterical! 

Gorrum funny!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2020)

RWS said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


That's not a sword, it's a letter opener.........


----------



## RWS (Aug 4, 2020)

meh... that's cool. Pretty funny. You're an idiot.


----------



## RWS (Aug 4, 2020)

It's not mine, I cannot be a mason. 

But it is what it is. It belongs to a mason. And I got to take a picture of it. But I cannot be one. Even though we speak some same truths.


----------



## RWS (Aug 4, 2020)

There's a very important reason... that you religious folk will not comprehend.


----------



## RWS (Aug 5, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A letter opener for friggin Santa Claus maybe...


----------



## RWS (Aug 5, 2020)

Space.com says:









						Pentagon's secret, defunct UFO-hunting program may still exist
					

The Unidentified Aerial Phenomenon Task Force, while not a classified program, investigates matters that are classified.




					www.space.com


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

This is serious shit!

Who would like to make a joke?


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

tik tok...









						hayley ringel  on TikTok
					

this is literally my life explained in a tik tok




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

RWS said:


> OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago...


If you are referring to past work, don't you mean something you may have WRITTEN years ago?  It's called PAST TENSE.


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

Aw jeez really?

Wow, you're so fucking smart! Fucking grammar Nazi comes out after all this shit?!?

Really?!?

That shit is 20 years old at least! And never posted and not spell-checked...

Dickhead...


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

Read on MOFO, and you can shut your mouth.


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is something I may have wrote years ago...
> ...


You're right, but why do you consider this important to point out in this conversation? Are you trying to look smart? Or do you have something important to say on the subject?


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

I think you're a friggin jerk, that's trying to look smart by finding my error in typing. 

There's a small place in hell for people like you...


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

RWS said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


Just that you're obviously not stoned enough to begin to talk intelligently on the subject of superluminal massless space travel.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

RWS said:


> I think you're a friggin jerk, that's trying to look smart by finding my error in typing.
> 
> There's a small place in hell for people like you...




Yes, but at least we'll have a greater than 4th grade understanding of english when we get there to know how to SPELL Hell.


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

At least I know English.

And I don't believe in hell, which is why it is not capitalized.

Friggin religious zealot!


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

Do you believe in god?


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

I think you're a fucking asshole, who's messing with the wrong person, on the wrong topic...

I think you're probably a good jerk in other topics, that I do not care to research, but not on this one... asshole...

Get the fuck outta here!

Fuckin asshole!


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

RWS said:


> I think you're a fucking asshole, who's messing with the wrong person, on the wrong topic...
> 
> I think you're probably a good jerk in other topics, that I do not care to research, but not on this one... asshole...
> 
> ...


Look, you illiterate, stoned simpleton, do you actually have a cogent theory of massless superluminal drive or do you just like to jerk off with your model of the Jupiter 2 as you troll your own thread?

I bet you have a Penny Robinson doll.


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

Get the fuck out!


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel bad for being mean to you, but we can discuss within personal messages between us. But your content does not apply here. And I'm a mean mofo if you care to continue...


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

RWS said:


> I feel bad for being mean to you, but we can discuss within messages between us. But your content does not apply here. And I'm a mean mofo...




Crackpot Stoner, do you actually have a scientifically workable, valid theory on superluminal travel or do you just stroke yourself with this bull of two modes and plasma crap?


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

No.


----------



## RWS (Aug 6, 2020)

I messaged you. I hope we can discuss nicely.


----------



## RWS (Aug 8, 2020)

toobfreak, I thought so. friggin "mr keyboard muscles" with no content! That should be a full quote... "mr keyboard muscles with no content".... MKMWNC! That's your new name!

What would you do, mkmwnc, if there were unknown things bothering our military bases?

I've shown that the government is concerned about it. And is doing something about it. But you just want to be a MKMWNC.

jus sayin...


----------



## RWS (Aug 8, 2020)

mkmwnc, i want to love you... just let me know...


----------



## RWS (Aug 8, 2020)

you  can't just always be an asshole. There's some good in you, i'm sure!


----------



## RWS (Aug 9, 2020)

wow , no answer? There's so much more to show...


----------

